# Crate training, major info missing



## Sirscarecrow (Oct 26, 2010)

I am very upset at every single book, internet article etc I read about crate training because I am having major issues with my 11 week old.

All these crate training websites, articles etc make it sound so cute and simple. They write it in a way where I just have to look at the crate, dogy goes in, dogy smiles at you, dogy cuddles there and when you open crate, dogy runs out galoping around and as soon as you point the finger in the crate, dogy goes inside again and smiles at you and you may comence your 10 minute ignore him in the crate training, because he can only get better.

ALL articles, books I read about crate training basically assume the above is already happening.

But of course, I found none as how to handle it correctly A-Z. So now, all is falling apart because of the **** books and knowledge simply missing on this.

First I started off with leaving the crate open, feeding him there etc, and he loved it. He went to eat inside, drink, took naps on his own, that was day 1-2. I would praise him when he goes inside, leave him a little playball with a bit of treat inside, he even hat a mat, and he loved it. As for bed time, he went in there on his own, I closed the crate, it was positioned in front of my bedroom so he can look inside and not feel alone.

Day 2, went just as good. He went in there on his own, slept, I casually opened and kept it closed, did 10 minutes on and then 3 minutes in another room, all went good. He whined the first minute or so, then relaxed. He ate in there, he sleeps in there at night.

Day 3. Berserking inside the crate. Mat, or what was left of it, all over. He threw himself into the corners, literarly trying to knock the crate over. When I put his food in there, he refused to eat it. I had to handfeed him some but after 20 minutes, I walked off with his food so he learns, eat it or it is gone. He ate 1/3 of the food. Then he would not even once during the day go inside the crate. I had to lewer him inside with treats, throwing them inside and encourage him and he would eventually go. However, the whining increased, even the 10 minute lock up times, and so forth. The night he is silent and sleeps. At least I got it under control at night. Although he does not go in there happily.

Day 4. Dog would not go in there to eat at all. He rather dies of starvation instead of go back in there, at least, that is what showed in his face. I do my best, i leave gate open, he surely goes near it, but his crate now is simply a "noway in heck I am going in there".

Now after reading all those fantastic amazing articles about crate training and following every single step, I read in one, "if after several days your dog is not used to the crate, restart the process", ??????????

How the heck am I supposed to restart the process if he does not even want to go in the crate to begin with ? He is not afraid of the crate, he just does not want to be in it.

Or does anyone, have a great technique or book or website you can refer me, please, because I am starting to lose my mind after doing everything as told, seeing how initially he loved the crate and now, he is turning into a berserker in there. Please advise, I only see this escalating and it is starting to get heavily onto my wits....


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

it sounds like you have a typical toddler on your hands. tough love. THATS one of the things all those articles dont mention. I would suggest not hand feeding him. If he doesnt want to eat in his crate when you put his food in, leave it there for 15-20 minutes and then pick it up until his next meal is due. Repeat. no dog, even an easily distracted puppy will not starve themselves if they know where the food is. One thing i had to do with Shasta (still do and she's 6 months old) is shove her little butt in there if she doesnt want to go on her own. She threw many fits, still occassionally does but like kids temper tantrums, they'll realize soon enough it gets them nowhere. Shasta likes the wire crate far better than her plastic crate. It may be a crate change thats needed. I know you're supposed to make the crate a comfortable and happy place but sometimes you need to sleep and thats the safest place for them to be when you cant watch them. Give your pup time. They'll probably LOVE the crate when they dont need it anymore!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Agree with the above. This is what we do with all our dogs. Whether they like it or not, they go in the crate. If you let him make the decisions this is the first of many he'll choose a different one than you and you're in for a hard road ahead.

Dante went through a few rough days when he didn't want to go in his crate, most dogs do. I only use him as the example because he's the most recent one for us and the youngest. He went in anyway, and he's been trotting in willingly ever since. I haven't fed him in his crate in weeks, and he doesn't get toys in the crate. The crate is for rest here, so they know when they go in it's nap or sleeping time, not playtime.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Agreed. Toss some treats in, give the "crate" command, and if he doesn't go willingly shove his little fuzzy butt in. He gets out when he's calm and quiet.

It helps if he's really tired when you put him in.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I can't even imagine a puppy going and staying in his crate and being all happy about it. Just shove him in there, either feed him or give him a small treat, close the door, and walk away. He eats or he doesn't; he won't starve to death. So what if he makes a fuss, ignore it and he will get over it eventually.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I was lucky...the breeder I used started crate training my puppy before I brought her home.  I basically did the same thing when I first brought her home. Made the crate a fun place to be for her and all that stuff. After about two weeks...all I had to say was "get in your house" and she would go in there on her own and wait for me to close the door. But there were days when she would be stubborn and wouldn't go in when I told her too...so she was "helped" in there. LOL She is now 16 months old and knows when I leave for work that she needs to go into her crate and she does it willingly. 

Don't worry...your puppy will get used to the crate and pretty soon all these tantrums will be behind you. Just be consistent.


----------



## Sirscarecrow (Oct 26, 2010)

Fabulous, thank you all.
It seems I have the green light to push his butt gently into the crate. That is what I avoided so far. I was afraid he would see it as a torture or punishment. So this is what I will do, correct me please if I do it wrong.

1. I order the box command while pointing in and putting a treat there. If he goes in, perfect.

2. If he does not go in, I softly push him in. When he is in, I give him a treat 
through the bars and praise him. OR shall I walk out ignoring him after I shoved him inside? (please tell me which)

3. If he ignores 1 and 2, I soft/safe catapult him inside so he softly lands on all his paws inside and then give him a treat after gate is closed.

Please help me, I am still ignorant when it gets to crate training, but let's agree, the articles out there are not really the best either as I learned more with you all already then what I read in so many sources not to mention books written by self proclaimed dog training experts.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

#1 method...perfect
#2 method...correct and then walk away and ignore him.
#3 method...exactly!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Sounds good! I do give a reward treat through the bars. I do it every time initially (errands, etc) and as time goes on just for bedtime.

It helps them learn which cage is theirs and makes bedtime easy. Potty break, then everyone who is crated goes to their respective cage. They know which one is theirs, and it helps them know that place is "their place." No confusion. All go in their crates, the doors get latched, and everyone gets their treat.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> it sounds like you have a typical toddler on your hands. tough love. THATS one of the things all those articles dont mention. I would suggest not hand feeding him. If he doesnt want to eat in his crate when you put his food in, leave it there for 15-20 minutes and then pick it up until his next meal is due. Repeat. no dog, even an easily distracted puppy will not starve themselves if they know where the food is. One thing i had to do with Shasta (still do and she's 6 months old) is shove her little butt in there if she doesnt want to go on her own. She threw many fits, still occassionally does but like kids temper tantrums, they'll realize soon enough it gets them nowhere. Shasta likes the wire crate far better than her plastic crate. It may be a crate change thats needed. I know you're supposed to make the crate a comfortable and happy place but sometimes you need to sleep and thats the safest place for them to be when you cant watch them. Give your pup time. They'll probably LOVE the crate when they dont need it anymore!


I agree!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

For #2, it's ok go give him a treat after you push him in. 

What is a "safe catapult"? Why not just put him in the crate?


----------



## Sirscarecrow (Oct 26, 2010)

safe catapult because my knees are not how they used to be and neither my back so kneeling while lifting him forward will probably result in a dislocated knee or discus hernia, lol so trust me, I rather bow and gentle swing him inside so he lands softly and happily on all four and loved the ride instead of trying the same procedure on crutches or in a wheel chair.


----------

